# Who's your favorite Woodbird ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

In the 2nd act of Siegfried.
It enchants me to no end.
Such a magical act.
:tiphat:


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll take Rita Streich any day. She makes it sound too easy!
I keep checking the CD to see if it sprouted any feathers.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Celloman said:


> I'll take Rita Streich any day. She makes it sound too easy!
> I keep checking the CD to see if it sprouted any feathers.


Look at the sub title of her DG boxset, who else could be the ultimate woodbird........:lol:


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Wrong topic. Sorry.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Dawn Upshaw maybe.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Itullian said:


> In the 2nd act of Siegfried.
> It enchants me to no end.
> Such a magical act.
> :tiphat:


I'm flattered...


----------

